# What's the average cost to ship a snowboard now-a-days?



## markee

you can always just head down to your local post office and ask.


----------



## AAA

Log onto USPS or UPS. You can plug your info in (dimensions, weight, zip codes, etc.) to find out what it costs. Just sent a 163 cm board from the east coast to Alaska for $35, including insurance and delivery confirmation.


----------



## Rip and Ship

I just shipped one from MA to MN for 21 bucks UPS with a sig required and insurance.


----------



## Guest

California to Michigan was 27$, that being Priority. took 3 days.


----------



## Triple8Sol

$30 sounds about right...


----------



## Brittanyforestx7

Rip and Ship said:


> I just shipped one from MA to MN for 21 bucks UPS with a sig required and insurance.


How?


----------



## 16gkid

Brittanyforestx7 said:


> How?


Because it was 12 years ago...


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> Because it was 12 years ago...


I shipped one PA to WA for like 30-35 bucks a week ago UPS 5-day. 45 for 3 day air.


----------

